# Battlefield 3 vs Modern Warfare 3



## digitaltab (Nov 11, 2011)

hello everyone,

share your overall experience with these two games, and what you think which is the best and why?

thanks!!!


----------



## maddy1205 (Nov 11, 2011)

haven't got my hands on MWF 3.... just dying to play it.......as far as battlefield is concerned...good but campaign story could have been better.


----------



## digitaltab (Nov 11, 2011)

thanku maddy for sharing your views, i am too waiting for mw3, its a bit costly, i have to save money for assassin creed and nfs..


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 11, 2011)

Mods please add a poll.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 11, 2011)

I have don't have both games right now so can't comment on which is what....
but in future will surely post here whom I liked the most...


----------



## digitaltab (Nov 11, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Mods please add a poll.



poll added, you can vote now.

let me know if you want any extra "3rd" option in the poll.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 11, 2011)

Have BF3 , enjoying the visual treat and MP gaming. On the other hand MW3 Doesn't impress me in GFX wise but game play looks ok. but at a price of 2.5K I will give this a skip for now. will check a month later and buy COD:MW & MW2


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 11, 2011)

Shivam24 said:


> poll added, you can vote now.
> 
> let me know if you want any extra "3rd" option in the poll.



Thanks. 



Anyway, voted for BF3.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 11, 2011)

BF3 because its much better than Activisions money milker.

MW3 looks stale, finishes in 3-4 hours, and the reviewers were either paid by activision (except gameSpy) or mixed cocaine in their Vodka.

A request to team digit, please review the PC version of MW3, not console.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 11, 2011)

I think digit should do a Battlefield 3 vs Modern Warfare 3 Comparison in their print edition


----------



## gameranand (Nov 11, 2011)

BF 3 anyday. I guess I don't need to point out reasons for that.


----------



## digitaltab (Nov 11, 2011)

Charan said:


> I think digit should do a Battlefield 3 vs Modern Warfare 3 Comparison in their print edition



i have suggested that in demand for dec issue thread. 

at least give a detailed analytic review of both games.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 11, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> BF3 because its much better than Activisions money milker.
> 
> MW3 looks stale, finishes in 3-4 hours, and the reviewers were either paid by activision (except gameSpy) or mixed cocaine in their Vodka.
> 
> A request to team digit, please review the PC version of MW3, not console.


Do you own both the games?Have you played CoD online?It is a multiplayer game first.Going by (stupid) SP comparisons,BF3's single player campaign is distinctly average.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 11, 2011)

MP is the selling point for both these games. 

But SP wise, CoD always manages to perform(if you overlook the stone-age game engine).


----------



## Terabyte (Nov 11, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> MP is the selling point for both these games.
> 
> But SP wise, CoD always manages to perform(*if you overlook the stone-age game engine*).


Totally agree. I can hardly find much difference between COD:MW and MW3 when it comes to graphics


----------



## abhidev (Nov 11, 2011)

gameranand said:


> BF 3 anyday. I guess I don't need to point out reasons for that.



hey did it run well on ur system???


----------



## gameranand (Nov 12, 2011)

abhidev said:


> hey did it run well on ur system???



Nope didn't even tried it on my system. Played on friend's pc.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 12, 2011)

MW3-->as usual very small gameplay
BF3-->quite buggy and glitchy as compared to MW

and BTW TF2 still pwns both of them 



Shivam24 said:


> poll added, you can vote now.
> 
> let me know if you want any extra "3rd" option in the poll.



3rd option should be Team Fortress 2


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 12, 2011)

BF3!! why? Its entirely new to me and Im enjoying the hell out of it 
No hate towards MW3, just too tired of it. New comers might enjoy it though.


----------



## Faun (Nov 12, 2011)

Red Orchestra


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 12, 2011)

MW3 SP is very good.Gfx are not great but they do the job.


----------



## Drumminggeek (Nov 12, 2011)

Well basically.... BF3 has better gameplay, graphics etc..
BUT MW3 has a good story and more entertainment value....so...MW3 wins for me....but by a small margin


----------



## digitaltab (Nov 12, 2011)

just bought mw3, 
and it feels like i wasted my money...
gameplay and graphics are not good than battlefield 3..
story i'll find out....


----------



## healerneil (Nov 13, 2011)

Ambivalent as of yet....lets wait for the price to come down..at this price it is very easy to make a decision as which one to savour this winter


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 13, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Do you own both the games?Have you played CoD online?*It is a multiplayer game first.*Going by (stupid) SP comparisons,BF3's single player campaign is distinctly average.



Feels as stale as the predecessor. COD4/5 were good and MW2/3 are terrible.

COD is a 1:1 (SP:MP) title. Many buy the game only for SP. BF3 has a longer and better campaign, even though its a 1:4 (SP:MP) title.

Obviously you have no idea that COD sells better on consoles (90% revenue)...and they play multiplayer more according to you (not including splitscreen because it cannot be done on PC) 

In fact, the PC version's dedicated servers are only unranked, so you do not gain exp and unlock new weapons, which defeats the purpose of reintroducing dedicated servers.

Go to the metacritic website and look at the user reviews.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 13, 2011)

Call of duty 1 and 2 might have been "1:1". Face it,people buy Modern Warfare games for MP.
And why are you going on about PC?The thread is about CoD vs BF3 the games.It is only fair if comparisons are done between their best versions.PC or console has nothing to do with it.

Oh,and BF3's campaign is plain boring.I don't care much though because I bought it for MP.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 13, 2011)

I said "many" not "most".

I would not compare a console to a PC. The PC is the only platform capable of showing a game engine's full potential, which is why I go on about PC.

If people buy MW only for MP then the console version should not sell more than PC.

Face it, COD4 got critical acclaim because it had awesome SP AND MP. That is how COD in general is viewed.

COD6 removed dedicated server support, had too short a campaign, which made the game boring (low replay value). Spec Ops was fun, but not long. COD4 on PC still had more players online at any given time compared to MW2 on PC. All my friends who give a rats ass about COD tend to agree with me.

COD8 brought back dedicated server support, but the purpose of bringing it back was defeated because dedicated servers would only be unranked (no level ups, weapon unlocks or exp). Over that the added COD ELite BS where to get DLC you have to pay $50 a year?! You had to pay $15 per DLC on COD6/7, and it was free on PC in COD4.
When activision scum took over they decided to overprice everything, and so most of the team left.

Even if the best versions are compared, i.e. X360 MW3 and PC BF3, BF3 still wins.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah BF3 is better than MW3,because of superior tech and fresh MP.However for me CoD has better campaign mode and a fun MP which the fans of the series will enjoy.
What I can't stand is people jumping on "MW is sh1t bandwagon" without even giving it a go.


Btw. this perception is totally wrong.


Extreme Gamer said:


> If people buy MW only for MP then the console version should not sell more than PC.


People buy games for whichever gaming platform they have.Most have consoles.
Infact the MP community is much larger on consoles.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 13, 2011)

On consoles you don't get a good MP experience unless it is split-screen.

I have played MW1,2,BO on PS3 and X360 so I know.



> However for me CoD has better campaign mode and a fun MP which the fans of the series will enjoy.



I used to be a fan...

On MW3 there is minimal learning curve while BF3 is 99% about realism, so you have to adapt to the game.

How can you actually enjoy the MP if there are no dedicated servers (bringing ping and bandwidth quality into question)?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 13, 2011)

Not as good as a PC granted,but like I said most gamers possess and prefer consoles.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 13, 2011)

For the first time ever my vote went to BF.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 13, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Not as good as a PC granted,but like I said most gamers possess and prefer consoles.



That was not what I asked.


----------



## Drumminggeek (Dec 12, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Call of duty 1 and 2 might have been "1:1". Face it,people buy Modern Warfare games for MP.
> And why are you going on about PC?The thread is about CoD vs BF3 the games.It is only fair if comparisons are done between their best versions.PC or console has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Oh,and BF3's campaign is plain boring.I don't care much though because I bought it for MP.



i feel that people buy the MW or even other CoD games' multiplayer cuz they don't wanna test out something new....(move away from their comfort zones). I mean... play CoD for the SP... but play the BF series for the best, most realistic MP on the planet!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 12, 2011)

Drumminggeek said:


> i feel that people buy the MW or even other CoD games' multiplayer cuz they don't wanna test out something new....(move away from their comfort zones). I mean... play CoD for the SP... but play the BF series for the best, most realistic MP on the planet!!



Agreed! MW for cavemen! *no offence*


----------



## Digital Fragger (Dec 12, 2011)

though i play both, i don't like both the cows. 

the future poll would be

csgo vs cod: mw8 vs cod:red ops vs cod:spacewarfare2 vs bf7 vs bf:worstcompany4  and csgo hands down.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 12, 2011)

Drumminggeek said:


> i feel that people buy the MW or even other CoD games' multiplayer cuz they don't wanna test out something new....(move away from their comfort zones). I mean... play CoD for the SP... but play the BF series for the best, most realistic MP on the planet!!



You are right about that.But there is nothing wrong with playing what you like to play (point of gaming)


----------



## Prongs298 (Dec 15, 2011)

i just stared playing Battlefield 3, and i have to say the gameplay and graphics and feel of the game is ages better than modern warfare 3. 

But i remember a time in mw3 when i was going stealth with soap and then after sometime we encounter a large group of enemies and then soap contacts price on radio and price appears on the top of a building in front of us and soap says we're outnumbered, and then price says that " I brought some friends ", then friends appear on both his sides and theres thunder. Badass.

I think this scene beats every other game, leave alone bf3.


----------



## macho84 (Dec 17, 2011)

bf3 is easy in SP but mw3 is bit challenging in SP. But both are tough in MP


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 17, 2011)

@prongs
Battlefield is more like a simulator. But Modern warfare 3 is more for a fun factor and better story.


----------



## topgear (Dec 18, 2011)

To me both are good - I liked the realistic action of BF3 and enjoyed shooting down lots of tangos in MW3 - but if I have to vote one my vote goes with BF3 for it's more realstic action and story but still I feel BFBC2 was much more better


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Dec 18, 2011)

My vote goes with MW3


----------



## RahulB (Dec 18, 2011)

Call of Duty is becoming boring, the developer are using the same blockbuster set pieces formula again and again which has lost its appeal... BF3 is no better either, feels like a simulator BFBC2 was so much better... Still MW3 better in story... BF3 feels like Black Ops with Frostbite 2... Multi player is better in BF3 though


----------



## Piyush (Dec 27, 2011)

where is "none of these " option?


----------



## digitaltab (Dec 27, 2011)

Piyush said:


> where is "none of these " option?



You don't need to even look into this thread if you don't like any of the game, that is the "none of these" option for you....


----------



## Piyush (Dec 27, 2011)

Shivam24 said:


> You don't need to even look into this thread if you don't like any of the game, that is the "none of these" option for you....



oh aggression 
btw you are right


----------

